# Great Options in Rangefinders



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

*Great Options in Rangefinders

Sig Sauer Buckmaster LRF 1500 - Red Display 6x22mm*
This rangefinder will provide lightning-fast ranging performance in a vivid red illuminated display optimized for low-light hunting. As an extra value, this rangefinder can be used in “Buckmaster's Mode” which comes equipped with 8 onboard ballistic groups, so the rangefinder can indicate which Buckmaster's BDC holdover dot to use in your Buckmaster riflescope.
Magnification: 6X
Lens Diameter: 22MM
Field of View: 6.5 degrees
Eye Relief: 18MM
Overall length: 3.9"
Overall Width: 1.4"
Battery: (1) CR2
Reticle: Circle
Display Type: RED

*Sig Sauer KILO1600 6x22mm Monocular*
The KILO1600™ is one of the most advanced, and versatile rangefinders on the market. Featuring a transparent red OLED display, and powered by the industries fastest, digital signal processing engine. It’s streamlined user interface provides a no hassle, out of the box experience at an extremely reasonable price.
Technology
Infinite Guarantee
LightWave DSP™
Lumatic™
SpectraCoat™
Ballistic Data Exchange 2.0
AMR™

*Sig Sauer KILO1600BDX 6x22mm Monocular*
The KILO1600BDX™TM offers astounding performance, simplicity and value, combining the industry’s fastest LightwaveTM DSP Digital Signal Processing engine with streamlined setup and operation. KILO1600BDX rangefinder modes of operation include Line-Of-Sight (LOS), Angle Modified Range (AMR) and Applied Ballistics Ultralight (ABU) for use with the Ballistics Data Xchange (BDX) system. In ABU mode, the KILO1600BDX utilizes the shooters ballistic profile and environmental parameters to instantly calculate precise windage and elevation solutions in either MOA or MILS. This information is displayed in the rangefinder and is also communicated via Bluetooth™ to any paired BDX sight to provide the exact illuminated holdover aiming point.
Technology
Infinite Guarantee
LightWave DSP™
Lumatic™
SpectraCoat™
Ballistic Data Exchange 2.0
AMR™

*Hawke Laser Range Finder 800*
Accurate distance measurement at the press of a button!
LCD display. Modes: Distance, Rain, Flag, Hunt.
Fully Multi-Coated Optical System – BK-7 Prisms
6x Magnification And An Adjustable Dioptre
Wide Angle Optical System
Measure Distances Accurate To +/- 1 Metre/Yard
Auto Shut Off Battery Save Feature
Lightweight And Compact Construction
Ergonomically Designed To Fit In Your Hand

*Hawke Laser Range Finder Vantage 900*
Fully Multi-Coated optical system – BK-7 prisms
6× magnification and an adjustable dioptre
High light transmission with true colour optics
Standard/Horizontal Distance/Angle/Rain/Hunt modes
Wide Angle optical system – 420ft/140m @ 1000yds
Measure distances accurate to +/- 1 metre/yard
Auto shut off battery save feature
Lightweight and compact construction
Ergonomically designed to fit in your hand
Nitrogen purged – water and fog proof

*Hawke Laser Range Finder Endurance 1500*
Fully Multi-Coated optical system – BK-7 prisms
6× magnification and an adjustable dioptre
OLED display with red illuminated icons
High light transmission with true colour optics
Standard/Horizontal Distance/Angle/Rain/Hunt modes
Wide Angle optical system – 420ft/140m @ 1000yds
Measure distances accurate to +/- 1 metre/yard
Auto shut off battery save feature
Lightweight and compact construction
Ergonomically designed to fit in your hand
Nitrogen purged – water and fog proof

*Athlon Midas 1 Mile Rangefinder*
Use the scan mode to quickly scan the field from 5 yards to 1 mile. Displays distances in yards or meters and 3 different ranging modes: Horizontal (line of sight), Vertical and Angle compensated. Waterproofing and non-slip grip Rubber Armor protect the Midas 1 Mile on the toughest hunts.
Magnification Factor 6x
Objective Size 21.0 mm
Eye Relief 14.0mm
Angular Field of View 7.0°
Coating Fully Multi-Coated
Weather Protection Waterproof
Weight 4.75 oz
Dimensions 3.8" x 1.4"

*Leica Rangemaster CRF 2400-R*
The Leica Rangemaster CRF 2400-R allows distance determination of up to 2,400 yards (2,200 metres). Especially in the mountains the precisely corrected distance is essential for an accurate shot. The Rangemaster 2400-R determines precisely both the linear distance and the equivalent horizontal range up to 1,100 metres. In addition, the wide fi eld of view allows fast target identification even at long distances. At the same time, the CRF 2400-R features intuitive handling and offers brilliant, clear images as well as crisp details even at dusk.
Magnification Factor 7x
Objective Size 24.0 mm
Exit Pupil 3.4mm
Eye Relief 15.0mm
Angular Field of View 6.5°
Linear Field of View 347 feet at 1000 yards
Coating AquaDura
Prism Type Roof prism with phase correction coating P40
Twilight Factor 13.0
Weather Protection Waterproof

*Leica Rangemaster CRF 2800.COM*
The Leica Rangemaster CRF 2800.COM offers hunters and long-range shooters three ballistic outputs in addition to the measured distance. Depending on the ballistic data required, when using Leica’s ballistic program, the CRF2800.COM provides either hold over value in inches, centimeters or comeups in MOA or MILs to 1,000 yards, or equivalent horizontal range (EHR) to 1,200 yards/1,100 meters. When connected with the Kestrel 5700 Elite with Applied Ballistics, the CRF2800.COM will display both elevation and windage corrections as far as the range finder can read.
Magnification Factor 7x
Objective Size 24.0 mm
Exit Pupil 3.4mm
Eye Relief 15.0mm
Angular Field of View 6.6°
Linear Field of View 115 feet at 1000 yards
Coating AquaDura
Prism Type Roof
Tripod Adapted Yes with adapter
Twilight Factor 13.0
Weather Protection Watertight to a depth of 3.2 ft / 1 m

*Leica Rangemaster CRF 3500.COM*
Ballistic rangefinding has never been easier: Create your individual ballistics profiles quickly and conveniently with the Leica Hunting App, save them and put them to use whenever you like. With the Rangemaster CRF 3500.COM, precision long-range shooters and hunters in all environments receive precise, reliable rangefinding up to 3,500 yards – in fractions of a second, at the touch of a button and on any type of target.
Magnification Factor 7x
Objective Size 24.0 mm
Exit Pupil 3.4mm
Eye Relief 15.0mm
Angular Field of View 6.6°
Linear Field of View 115.6m at 1000m
Coating HDC coating with AquaDura
Prism Type Roof
Tripod Adapted Yes with adapter
Twilight Factor 13.0
Weather Protection Watertight to a depth of 3.2 ft / 1 m

*GPO Rangetracker 1800*
The new RANGETRACKER 1800 is designed to meet all your hunting laser rangefinder needs. In the development of the RANGETRACKER 1800, emphasis was placed on intuitive user-friendliness. The integrated visual TargetFinder feature, and SLOPE technology are combined with one of the fastest laser rangefinding systems on the market.
Magnification Factor 6x
Objective Size 20mm
Exit Pupil 3.30mm
Eye Relief 16 mm
Angular Field of View 7.5°
Linear Field of View 400 feet at 1000 yards
Coating GPObright™
Prism Type Roof
Weather Protection Waterproof

*Leupold RX-1600i TBR W with DNA Laser Rangefinder*
6X Magnification
Advanced OLED Technology (RX 1000 / RX 1200)
Built-In Inclinometer (TBR Models Only)
CR2 Lithium Battery
DNA (Digitally eNhanced Accuracy)
Fold Down Rubber Eyecups
Fully Multicoated (RX)
Line Of Sight Distance (RX)
Quick Set Menu
Scan Mode (RX)
Select from three different reticles
Trig (RX 1000 / RX 1200)
Armor coated and rugged.
OLED Display
Trophy Scale (RX)
True Ballistic Range with Wind (TBR/W)

*Leupold RX-2800 TBR W Laser Rangefinder*
The latest long-range rifles and ammunition go farther than ever. The RX®-2800 TBR/W goes way, way out there, too. Powered by Alpha IQ, 
it ranges farther, faster, and more accurately than any other monocular you can carry. At 7x, it’s also the most powerful Leupold monocular, 
with the optical performance you need to pick out distant game.
Armor coated and rugged.
OLED Display
Scan Mode (RX)
Trophy Scale (RX)
True Ballistic Range with Wind (TBR/W)

*Leupold RX-Fulldraw 4 with DNA Laser Rangefinder*
Built with the bowhunter in mind, the new RX-FullDraw 4 gives you the advantage you need to tag out every season. And with ½ yard accuracy, there’s no second-guessing your distances. The RX-FullDraw 4 rangefinder features our unique Archer's Advantage software, which uses your arrow weight, arrow velocity, and peep height to calculate extremely accurate ballistic solutions. It is also loaded with Flightpath™ technology, taking the guess work out of achieving the perfect shot every time. This extremely fast rangefinder also ranges out to 1,200 yards, so even if you’re too far to take the shot, you’ll know how much distance you need to close in order to seal the deal.
6X Magnification
Advanced OLED Technology
Archer's Advantage Software
Armor Coated
DNA (Digitally eNhanced Accuracy)
Flightpath
Fully Multi-coated Lens System
Line Of Sight Distance
Scan Mode
Select from three different reticles
Waterproof

*Leupold RX-1400i TBR/W with DNA Black/Gray TOLED*
The RX-1400i TBR®/W enters the market as the most versatile, feature-rich rangefinder in its class. Equipped with our proprietary ranging engine for lightning-fast accuracy, and an exceptionally bright red display, this rangefinder will take your hunting and shooting to the next level. Ballistically calculated ranges keep you on target even for the most extreme uphill and downhill shots. All of this functionality comes wrapped up in an incredibly rugged, lightweight polymer housing, making the RX-1400i TBR/W the perfect choice for your next big adventure.
Built-In Inclinometer
CR2 Lithium Battery
Digitally Enhanced Accuracy (DNA)
Fully Multi-coated Lens System
Scan Mode
Select from three different reticles
True Ballistic Range with Wind (TBR/W)
Waterproof

*Leupold RX-FullDraw 5 Laser Rangefinder*
Built for the bowhunter and the competitive archer, the new RX-FullDraw® 5 is the most ballistically advanced archery rangefinder on the market. Using your bow’s velocity, peep height, your arrow weight, and the angles of your shots, it calculates laser-accurate ranges based on your specific gear.
OLED
Flightpath™ technology uses your bow's ballistics to display the highest point of your arrow's flight, so you can take tighter shots with more confidence. 
Flight Path
Flightpath™ technology uses your bow's ballistics to display the highest point of your arrow's flight, so you can take tighter shots with more confidence. 
Line of Sight
Line of Sight (LOS) calculates the distance to a target in a straight line, regardless of any incline or decline.
Selectable reticles
Offers a variety of reticles to choose from to fit any use or preference. 

Please take a look at * Our May Newsletter

Check out our new Just Arrived Section, New Daily Flash Sale as well as our Latest Flyer *

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1  *If you would like to be featured on our Instagram and Facebook account, please tag us in your photos and videos (@gr8fuldoug1) --*

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

